# Hello from the Netherlands



## Paganiproductions (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello Forum 
I am here anyone else from the Netherlands
And i ride XC Only


----------



## aandegrens (Oct 10, 2012)

Of course there are more Dutch people on this forum.
I'm also riding XC but sometimes i'm on the road, but just sometimes...


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

i was in amsterdam this past march. is there any riding near there? i want to visit there again


----------



## ducatif1 (Jul 24, 2007)

visit this site for the Netherlands. https://www.mtbroutes.nl/
Nearbij Amsterdam ride the nice mtb track Schoorl. Have fun


----------



## MT3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all, Northern Californian here.

I am actually going to Amesterdam for work near Amsterdam centraal area. (09/30-10/07)

I've started searching for some mountain biking rentals but not that easy to find.

Any recommendations? Of course, I'd love to ride with the locals!

mtbr project shows Hoge Vuursche to be pretty fun. https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/7040472/hoge-vuursche

-
Mike


----------



## ducatif1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hoge Vuursche is part of big mtb tracks called: https://mtb-utrechtseheuvelrug.nl
Search in google with: mountainbike verhuur utrechtse heuvelrug

For the mtb track Schoorl in the north part up above of Amsterdam:
https://mountainbikehurenschoorl.nl/ 
track: https://mountainbikehurenschoorl.nl/mountainbike-parcours-schoorl


----------



## MT3 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks ducatif1!

I found some videos of both trail systems. Hoge Vuursche looks more fun and has rolling hills (Although, I would love to have trails with rocks, roots and drops). Any bike shop you recommend for bike rental there?


----------



## ducatif1 (Jul 24, 2007)

MT3 said:


> Thanks ducatif1!
> 
> I found some videos of both trail systems. Hoge Vuursche looks more fun and has rolling hills (Although, I would love to have trails with rocks, roots and drops). Any bike shop you recommend for bike rental there?


Sorry ..can not answer your question for Hoog Vuursche. . 
For Schoorl you got two bike shops (goole-search) with rental mtb's. One got Merida Big Nine 500 for rent and for the other I can not seee what bikes they have for renting.


----------



## Tristan Wolf (Oct 21, 2019)

Paganiproductions said:


> Hello Forum
> I am here anyone else from the Netherlands
> And i ride XC Only


Hey I love your spirit - but that begs one question. I was always wondering, how does one becomes mountain biker in Netherlands?
(Im writing from Austria)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twinky (Jul 23, 2015)

Tristan Wolf said:


> Hey I love your spirit - but that begs one question. I was always wondering, how does one becomes mountain biker in Netherlands?
> (Im writing from Austria)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask Mathieu van der Poel.
He is Dutch and 3th overall in UCI XC last year with not running all events due to road races.

beside from that i had family over from australia he said something simular took him out for a round or two and he was exsausted


----------



## jsma09 (Nov 24, 2018)

ducatif1 said:


> Hoge Vuursche is part of big mtb tracks called: MTB Utrechtse Heuvelrug
> Search in google with: mountainbike verhuur utrechtse heuvelrug
> 
> For the mtb track Schoorl in the north part up above of Amsterdam:
> ...


I recently moved to Leiden and have been to Noordwijk's track. The trail is fun but I would like to ride something with more rocks and ruts, and less XC. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## ducatif1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Overall in the Netherlands the tracks are XC tracks.. Welkom op deze website MTBroutes.nl for almost all the XC tracks in the Netherlands.
Some tracks have rockgardens like in Zoetermeer or Bergschenhoek.


----------



## Rdgbck (Feb 16, 2021)

jsma09 said:


> I recently moved to Leiden and have been to Noordwijk's track. The trail is fun but I would like to ride something with more rocks and ruts, and less XC. Do you have any suggestions?


 Hi, I would have a look at the previousely mentioned Schoorl, Utrechtse Heuvelrug or tracks around Apeldoorn (Hoge Veluwe). In you vincinity you that would be my top picks. I asume that Instead of ruts you mean roots. No even remotely natural rock gardens in NL though: you should go to Winterberg (DE) or the Ardens (BE) for that.


----------

